# Whats for dinner?



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone else eat sushi?


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Hell yeah! We tried out a new place in town tonight, sushi and sapporo. We rarely get out but we went out twice this weekend and had a great time


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sushi of love in that plate haha
Don't know many who eat sushi, I find it delicious. Especially eel and salmon


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I was nuzzling the wife, we never get out with our 5 year old I guess the chef took note. I could eat tuna everyday! The tuna we had tonight had tuna caviar on the top was a first for me, it was great!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i had sushi for my birthday lunch with my best friend! grubbin!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I used to be into sushi but I'm liking the bratwurst right now  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I used to be into sushi but I'm liking the bratwurst right now
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you go to Erntefest in Freistatt? Any woman that is a sausage fan is fawking hot in my book!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> i had sushi for my birthday lunch with my best friend! grubbin!


Nice happy day of birth by the way.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Nice happy day of birth by the way.


Aww thanks KM 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Do you go to Erntefest in Freistatt? Any woman that is a sausage fan is fawking hot in my book!


I have been there but I haven't been to that. Ill have to keep an ear open for the next one. I'm a sausage fan lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I have been there but I haven't been to that. Ill have to keep an ear open for the next one. I'm a sausage fan lmao.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


2nd weekend in August


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> 2nd weekend in August


Isn't that the same time of Marian days in Carthage? The Vietnamese festival?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Isn't that the same time of Marian days in Carthage? The Vietnamese festival?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't know never been to that. I'm sure they don't have beer and scantily clad women and the chicken dance. I rock the lederhosen!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I don't know never been to that. I'm sure they don't have beer and scantily clad women and the chicken dance. I rock the lederhosen!


Wrong!!! They have TONS of beer and scantily clad women...albeit no chicken dance and they don't speak English for the most part. Amazing food, creepy music, and bobs tea. One of my fave times of the year. Boba teas are awesome because you spit the bobas out the straw at people like giant spit wads  yea I'm lady like!

Yea forgot to add totally rocking the lederhosen lmao 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Wrong!!! They have TONS of beer and scantily clad women...albeit no chicken dance and they don't speak English for the most part. Amazing food, creepy music, and bobs tea. One of my fave times of the year. Boba teas are awesome because you spit the bobas out the straw at people like giant spit wads  yea I'm lady like!
> 
> Yea forgot to add totally rocking the lederhosen lmao
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is a bobas? I hate when I miss out on cool shit!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> What is a bobas? I hate when I miss out on cool shit!


Ummmm bobas are giant tapiocas I believe (don't quote me on that) they taste kinda like almond and have the consistency of a frozen gummi bear. Perfect for spitting at people that don't move for your car  google it and see what you find. The drink is called "boba tea" watermelon is my favorite. Marian days is some sort of religious festival. All I know is the music creeps me out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Ummmm bobas are giant tapiocas I believe (don't quote me on that) they taste kinda like almond and have the consistency of a frozen gummi bear. Perfect for spitting at people that don't move for your car  google it and see what you find. The drink is called "boba tea" watermelon is my favorite. Marian days is some sort of religious festival. All I know is the music creeps me out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm in! We are always up for some creepy shit!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I'm in! We are always up for some creepy shit!


Lol it's in August. I believe it's the second week in August all week long. There will be Vietnamese people everywhere. They come from all over the country. Literally 10s of thousands of people and they camp out in tents all over.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Dinner tonight was bbq chicken, steamed broccoli and sweet corn. Fueling up for the first day of month 2 of Insanity: max everything!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

frog legs and gator! homade hush puppies,fried rice now by god if yall dont lik at you'll take 1 in the neck! hehehe
by 9 i wont be able to move.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shit im having channel cat, fried shrooms, home made fried potatoes and onions, hush puppies, and salad cuz im watching my weight. Id take a couple pieces of that gator. I havwnt had any in about 5 years. If yall dnt hear from me and welder our hearts gave out from being clogged with fried food fat. please have a nice memorial lol


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Ok I love sushi but @welder, totally missing frog legs and gator nuggets  (mourning being away from FL) ...but I think I will start the grill and throw some chicken on it and some corn on the cob.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Kielbasa and veggies an wings on the grill. And a shit ton of raspberry mojitos mmmmmm yummy

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

aw man,yall wooda loved it
aint had gator legs in awhile. never grilled tho,dam they will make you slap sumbody. so hell we grilled it all froglegs to.a whole different taste. gawd i cant eat like at,has i said i can not move. lol firehazard, if yuouns aint never grilled legs you need to try it.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*What's for Dinner?*

Fantailed shrimp and salad I think. Maybe Garlic Bread on the side.


----------

